# Drip Walls for Smaller Viv's



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I've been planning and researching and planning and researching on how to best go about doing a 10 gallon Hex Viv. I really like the idea of a drip wall, BUT I would only want maybe 2-3 places for the "drip" to occur. I really like the Toro manifold that Black Jungle sells, but I think it's a bit over kill to use on small Viv's. Not only does it have way to many ports for a small Viv, but then you have to conceal the Toro manifold, too. I can foresee things starting to get really crowded in there with equipment.

So, how can you do a drip wall without the use of a large manifold? I'm having problems forseeing the transition from the 1/2-inch pump discharge flex tubing to the 1/4-inch drip runners. Hmmmmmmm?????

I already have the 10 gallon Hex tank, so I'm not willing to increase the size of the tank to the next size to accomodate a larger manifold. Also, I'm planning on using an Aquarium Systems "Micro-Jet 450" pump.

Any ideas are welcomed!


Thanks,


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I have an 15 gallon tank rigged with rigid tubing like they used in this much larger viv. The piece at the top of the "T" is drilled with small holes and capped on the ends, with a little experimentation you can get a nice flow.

http://www.dendrobatidae.org/Techniek/BouwPaludarium/tabid/81/Page/4/Default.aspx?AlbumID=494-3

http://www.dendrobatidae.org/Portals/0/gallery/Bouw Paludarium/foto 28.jpg

rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

*Here you go (updated)*

Here is one similar to the Black Jungle 12 port manifold, but with only 4. Haven't used it, but would work the same way. You can also find 6 way and 8 way manifolds as well. Let us know how it works.


http://www.dripirrigation.com/drip_irri ... cts_id=539


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Rob, that is an impressive setup! I have set up drip walls in 10 gallon verts by simply using a 3/8" main trunk line (vertical orientation) from the pump. I used the thin walled tubing, and capped the end of the trunk.

From there, I used a 1/4" double-ended connector to pierce into the main trunk line at each place where I wanted a drip feature. I connected ¼" soaker hose on the other end of the connector, and siliconed it across the wall where I wanted the dripping to occur. The same principle could be used with solid ¼" tubing instead of soaker hose.

Then, I connected the 3/8" trunk line to my pump much like Rob, and used a diverter valve to regulate the amount of flow that goes through the main trunk. Essentially, the 3/8" trunk works like a diverter, except that you don't have an adjustable valve for each drip line. I just embedded the 3/8" trunk in the foam background once set up.

All of this was created using a box of parts bought on clearance at Wal-Mart for $10.00. It was intended to be used for a drip irrigation system for potted plants, and has had enough parts for me to do several vivaria. I think I have some construction photos somewhere, but I'll have to look.


----------



## nessus (Dec 10, 2004)

*RE: (DIG, Corp. 4-port manifold)*

Has anyone tried the manifold (DIG, Corp. 4-port manifold) that gzollinger mentiond? If so, what was your opinion of it?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

So how does all this water drip down with out flooding the soil?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

reflex21089 said:


> So how does all this water drip down with out flooding the soil?


A drip wall ensures that areas of the background will be constantly moist whenever the pump is running. It allows high moisture plants to be used on the background (like Java Moss), and increases humidity in the terrarium.

The "soil" is not flooded because a false bottom is set up to allow the soil to drain. You need to either use "soil" with excellent draining properties, or high moisture plants in areas where the drippers irrigate the wall.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I am going to try a "drip irrigation" manifold from my local hardware store. It looks like the one on Black Jungle is used for "drip irrigation" too. The hardware store should have lots of different ones and ones with adjustable flow and restricted flow also. They should have 2-4 ports at the least and I saw 8 ports at the most. Someone told me that the manifold on black jungle and the ones at the hardware store will work the same. I dont know from experience though. I just used a barbed connector for the vinyl tubing that had a 1/2 inch threaded connection for the manifold to be connected. It seems like it will work but I am in the first stages of building my tank. Maybe use some of the thread sealing tape to make sure the manifold connection wont leak.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Is the tank drilled?

careful with the dripwalls. I used to have them, but I tore them down as they can really rot the plants and get clogged. my only dripwall tank right now is my mantella tank. I do not get good growth wherever there's a drip wall. Plants tend to grow better just by passive capilary action of a cocopanel sucking up moisture from the soil. The best way is to get your tank drilled, like my tank acrylic cube is and use a sump. Cut a hole in the top of the hood to put the T pipe through and cut holes in the tube so it drips along the back wall. I have done most of my drip walls this way. A prefilter is important for your pump because junk can get up into the pipes and clog the holes.

One good pump I recommend is Maxi-jet, mostly because they have a prefilter. Mini-jets are junk, just forget using them. A maxi is one of the best pumps, but they are big.

I highly recommend getting the tank drilled. It is a real pain trying to tear up a false bottom trying to unclog a pump. I have never really had to unclog my maxijet on my mantella's drip wall, and all I need to do is siphon the extra water out for changes or just pull it out to refill it.

You can put chillers and heaters in a sump as well.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks but I already have the gear and Im going to have to go with what I got. Maybe I will just go with a little waterfall and small pond and no drip wall. I do not have the tools to dril holes and have no sump tank and no money to get anything. I think I will just have to make due. Thanks though.


----------

